
19 year/o kid made an actually useful Android lib out of emojis and inspired art - rakshakhegde
https://github.com/rakshakhegde/LastPagerAdapter
======
rakshakhegde
If you didn't guess already, I'm the developer.

~~~
bostand
Ahhh ... Was just about to ask why you are referring to yourself in third
person...

~~~
rakshakhegde
You can still ask me that XD

